# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Stefan Sobell mandolins

## kmmando

Might be of interest - it's a lovely example of an early Sobell 8 string.

http://www.sobellinstruments.com/New...2/Default.aspx

Anyone else got nice examples of Stefan's fine mandolins to show us?

Merry Christmas to all!
Kevin Macleod

----------


## gw16

That breaks my heart - I had a large body mando on or order with Stefan for years and eventually pulled out only to have him finally start building mandolins again shortly thereafter.  He's a genius.  One day I'll find a used one that I can pounce on hopefully!

----------


## Teejay

Thanks Kevin - not sure my ugly mug deserved much further exposure - but thanks!
I bought this mandolin in March and being in the Hexham area took it in to show Stefan whose smile got broader and broader during our visit as he recalled how he'd made it in his bedroom.
Other fascinating details included the use of an old ivory knitting needle for the markers on the side of the fretboard and how he'd hand sawed a metal ruler lengthways into 3 pieces to strengthen the neck - even he was mildly appalled at the effort that had required.
It sounds wonderful and is really benefiting from having a regular tune played on it  - what will be fascinating is playing it alongside my friend's split new Sobell guitar - looking forward to that.
Tim

----------


## IndianaTim

Here's one from around '83, I believe. Maple sides and back, spruce top, mahogany neck. I suppose this one is considered a "small bodied" but if this one is small, I'm not sure what distinguishes the alternative. 

She's a pleasure to play, but alas, she's also been spending more time in the case than out. 

Tim

----------


## Jill McAuley

Those two make a nice couple!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Here's another early large-body.  My avatar shows my more recent small-body.

----------


## Steve-o

> Those two make a nice couple!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


I'll say!  I wish they were in my stable.  Thanks for the show and tell.

----------


## steve V. johnson

"... alas, she's also been spending more time in the case than out."

Send her to exercise camp in Blgtn?

;-)

stv

----------


## IndianaTim

> "... alas, she's also been spending more time in the case than out."
> 
> Send her to exercise camp in Blgtn?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> stv


Ah, Steve, There are too many instruments needing the same care. Methinks it would be better to bring the jockey to the stable than the other way around.

Got plans for NYE? Chez Graham's is serving... last minute arrangements due to a certain fiddler and box player who were kicked out of their house for the evening.

----------


## kmmando

Here's a few comparative pictures we took after the discovery of Tim's 1976 Sobell last autumn. I had mine made in 1983, 27 years ago now, and I think you can see the various evolutionary changes in the design of the 8 string Sobell mandolin. I think that the 1976 one was a "mandolin", whereas by 1983 Stefan offered a small or large bodied mandolin - mine is the small bodied shape. Perhaps this developed in response to the 5 course mandolins he was also making, like those owned and played by Ian MacLeod and Dagger Gordon, and perhaps he evolved the body shape from the 1976 shape into two more defined sizes to accomodate the extra course. Not sure. That said, I have seen large bodied 4 course instruments by Stefan.

The first guys I saw with Sobell mandolins were Dave Richardson with the Boys of the Lough, then I tried Ged Foleys one night in 1982 in Achiltibuie Hall when the Battlefield Band were there. I decided I had to get one after that tryout.

Tim's is cedar topped, mine spruce, but with the slightly orangey stain he used back then. Both sound different yet similar, and both are sonically superb, to my ears.

Incidentally, mine cost me £310 and that was with the lowest level of binding, as I couldn't afford the fancier herringbone options! It felt like buying a Ferrari! Actually it was and still is in the bright red case it came in! How glad I am that I did get the master maker to craft me such a superb instrument! 

Here's a rough clip off youtube to let anyone interested hear and see it. It does sound vastly better when professionally recorded!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRfrX9Q6ceM

slainte
Kevin Macleod

----------


## kmmando

... a few more examples.

the 1983 instrument is on the left or below in each case.

----------


## kmmando

except for the last image above and the third one on the previous post! So much for consistency!

----------


## chinatogalway

I have a lovely old sobell mandolin, sounds great. would love a sobell mandola too.

http://www.china2galway.com/toys%20s...0mandolin.html

sobell next to my SOS 

http://www.china2galway.com/toys%20sos%20mandolin.html

and an octave mandolin too

http://www.china2galway.com/Toys%20Sobell%20OM.htm

kieron
www.china2galway.com

----------


## Jill McAuley

You've got a gorgeous wee flock of instruments there Kieron!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## chinatogalway

yes indeed, but costs me a fortune in strings !

----------


## Margriet

Anyone else got nice examples of Stefan's fine mandolins to show us?

We bought (I think in 1976) a cittern at Stefan Sobell. It is a 5-course instrument and I could not really work with this at that time. A long period it did not come enough out of its box. Because it is such a good instrument and we really love the sound and the quality we tried now and then. Shortly it is awaken, now stringed and tuned as a classical liuto cantabile. With these strings it also has a very warm, bright, resonant sound. Stefan is a very great maker and also a nice person!

----------


## steve V. johnson

Tim, so be it. I'll spend more time on the River as I can.  Re NYE, we were in Tennessee, pix are posted on fb.  Thanks anyway.  I'd loved to have been there.

ON TOPIC
Doug Mast of Cincinnati has a wonderful ten-string Sobell mandolin.  I don't think I have any pix of it, but I'll look for some...  I don't think that Doug is on the Cafe.

stv

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Here I am playing my old 10 string Sobell mandolin in the winter afternoon sunshine at my farm in the Highlands.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Here are some more shots of mine.  The Large body is also a '76, (like the one appearing earlier in this thread) flat back, carved cedar top.  The small body is spruce over maple, carved top and back, from 1998.  The large body had a top split between the soundhole and fingerboard -- common on these -- that had been sturdily but inelegantly repaired.  I had it improved cosmetically, along with a few other minor issues addressed.  Here are some shots of the earlier large body:

----------


## Bob DeVellis

and here are some of the small body:

----------


## Margriet

[QUOTE=kmmando;746564]Might be of interest - it's a lovely example of an early Sobell 8 string.

http://www.sobellinstruments.com/New...2/Default.aspx

Anyone else got nice examples of Stefan's fine mandolins to show us?

I saw a 10-string cittern of Stephan Sobell at the classifieds.

Margriet

----------


## kmmando

Here's a few for sale

http://www.sobellinstruments.com/Ava...3/Default.aspx

They look like nice ones to me.

Kevin

----------


## anita collier

I have just joined the forum and seen this thread. I am not sure if this is the correct place to start, but if not, please cna someone re-direct me.

I have a Stefan Sobell mandolin which he built for me in the  early 1980s. I used to play in a band and folk duo, but no longer play, ao may sell it. Before I had my Sobell, I used to have a Gibson, which is not in the same class. If anyone would like more details, please leave me a message.

Kind regards,

Anita

----------


## sgarrity

No financial interest in this but it looks like a great deal on a cittern.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stefan-Sobell-10...item4ced9a0037

----------


## Margriet

Found on eBay Germany a Sobell mandolin. The seller only ships within Europe.

http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_697wt_1165

----------


## Patrick Bjorndal

> No financial interest in this but it looks like a great deal on a cittern.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stefan-Sobell-10...item4ced9a0037


I hope so. Hope to have it in a week or so

Patrick

----------


## Paul Hostetter

> Here's one from around '83, I believe. She's a pleasure to play, but alas, she's also been spending more time in the case than out.


Send it to me, I'll play it!

----------


## Ptarmi

Thought I might as well add photos of my own *1995 Sobell Mandolin*.

I am actually heading across the water to collect it tomorrow!

Cheers
Dick

----------


## Jill McAuley

How exciting! Safe journey, Dick - can't wait to hear more about it once it's in your hands!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## whistler

That's a wonderfully interesting and informative and generous-spirited blog.  Thanks, Stefan!  I like the way trade 'secrets' are casually interspersed with general reflections and observations.

----------


## JeffD

Sobell bouzouki made in the early 80s, bought in the middle 80s in Edinburgh, sold several years ago to another cafe member who is enjoying it now.

----------


## Ptarmi

As promised, here's a wee video of my *1995 Sobell Mandolin* in action.




Cheers
Dick

----------


## Ptarmi

.... & here's a wee *Jig* to keep the Reels company!  :Cool: 




Cheers
Dick

----------


## Margriet

Thanks for sharing, Dick, Bravo !
you play with a nice regular, stable attack.
The Sobell has found its new, worthy place, enjoy !
Margriet

----------


## Jill McAuley

Ooh, green with envy here - what a gorgeous mandolin! Lovely playing there sir, thanks for posting those clips!

Cheers,
Jill

----------

